# I've been avoiding everyone...



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

...especially those whom I was very close with in the past. I feel too ashamed to face them again. On the contrary, they probably think I'm too arrogant to even reply to their texts, though, haha.

I feel like a big failure in so many levels.


----------



## patientx (Feb 27, 2013)

If you are especially avoiding people you know in the past, then maybe try getting to know new people so you can start afresh.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

patientx said:


> If you are especially avoiding people you know in the past, then maybe try getting to know new people so you can start afresh.


I tried, and failed. I'm still too mentally-unstable for a new friendship.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I am still always open to contacting you and for you to reply back to me anytime, ok?


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ugh, I really can't count how many times my phone has rang and I just press 'reject.' It usually happens when I feel really depressed and I try to hide it from others because I get self-conscious. It's like, if they find out how I feel, they will just be pitying me all the time and whenever they see me, all they will think about is my anxiety or depression. I really gotta get over that >.< Social anxiety already holds me back and just hiding can weaken some of the good relationships I already have. It's hard though!


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

Ahh I feel the same. What a pain it is for there to be an imbalance in supply and demand when it comes to friendships.

I don't know when this feeling of total listlessness and disinterest in people and everything will end.

All we can hope is that they don't pin it to our arrogance but see it as something completely incomprehensible (most people won't even have one friend who does this sort of 'social hiatus' let alone two) and leave us to our own devices, waiting patiently. 

I just met up with and old friend today and it was a great meeting of pals. Once I explained to him how things had been for me we were absolutely fine and months of no communication were discarded an forgotten; no guilt no shame. It really is best just to wait until you are ready and then meet face to face I think. If people want some kind of typed explanation well then they can't have an explanation (sorry to my dear friends). Shame it isn't easier to 'opt-out' of online reception of messages.


----------



## byzantinedreams (Aug 3, 2013)

I avoid people all the time. I lost the desire to have friends, build relationships, and take on new experiences. Too many people hurt me this year and I'm done. I understand how you feel.


----------

